# My girl having fun at the beach



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

We had to wake up so early to be the first ones on the beach so we could let her run off leash. It was worth it though, my girl Fritzie loved every minute of it. 
































This is my husband with Fritzie after a good workout for both of them haha


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Great pics and a beautiful pup!! I absolutely love the scrunched face kissy pic! So sweet!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jeepgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

wow, great pics! She's beautiful


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I've always loved this girl, so great to see photos of her again. And really beautiful photography!!

Where was this, if you don't mind me asking? Would love to take my dog there some time, too. We were at the beach this weekend as well, but went all the way to Newport


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Rei - We were actually near Newport! We camped at Beverly beach for the weekend. It was pretty crowded during the day. Lots of dogs off leash running crazy. I hate when dogs come running up to me and my kids so Fritzie was extra stressed.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh wow! How cool is that? I'll have to keep that in mind for the next time we're there - we visit Newport fairly frequently in the summer. My family loves crabbing, and there's a small strip of beach by the pier when the tide's low. You have to climb down a small rock wall to get there so it's well enclosed, and we just let Trent run without having to worry  

I love how dog friendly the beaches in Oregon are, but like you, I am not a fan of uncontrolled dogs running up to me and my dog. Sorry to hear that happened!! But looks like Fritzie did manage to have some fun though!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Love the 'paw(hand)-stand' picture 

Hubby's shoes are narly dude!

Fun times!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

great photos, that place looks like so much fun and she looks a very happy and content girl


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Rei said:


> Oh wow! How cool is that? I'll have to keep that in mind for the next time we're there - we visit Newport fairly frequently in the summer. My family loves crabbing, and there's a small strip of beach by the pier when the tide's low. You have to climb down a small rock wall to get there so it's well enclosed, and we just let Trent run without having to worry
> 
> I love how dog friendly the beaches in Oregon are, but like you, I am not a fan of uncontrolled dogs running up to me and my dog. Sorry to hear that happened!! But looks like Fritzie did manage to have some fun though!


Yes Beverly beach is good fun for the dog if you get out early enough. Otherwise, there are a lot of more secluded beaches between there and Depot Bay that are really nice places for the dogs to play.


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Love the 'paw(hand)-stand' picture
> 
> Hubby's shoes are narly dude!
> 
> Fun times!


LOL his shoes are a constant embarrassment to me.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Happy dog .....


SuperG


----------



## clydewisniewski (Aug 4, 2014)

Your German Shepherds really enjoy the ambiance of the beach and based on the photos you shared you both enjoy your bonding together. I wish me and my dog will have a fun bonding like this.


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics!!!!! Gorgeous puppers! Hubbie's not bad either!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful girls and scenery. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Amurphy26 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow! Stunning scenery and gorgeous dog. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photos!! What a gorgeous girl :wub:


----------



## Teroo&Fergus (Jul 23, 2014)

Such great shots! You can tell she was having a blast!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful pics! Such a happy girl


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a WGSL?

Beautiful dog and looks pretty athletic too!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Looks like a WGSL?
> 
> Beautiful dog and looks pretty athletic too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yes, our breeder imported her from Germany and she came with an fancy pedigree. She's a companion dog for us. She certainly is athletic though, she cleared a 6 foot fence like it was nothing while chasing a raccoon that was trying to break into our coop. Blew my mind when I saw her do it because she is still pretty tiny.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In my humble non expert opinion, your breeder did well by you.





Fephie said:


> Yes, our breeder imported her from Germany and she came with an fancy pedigree. She's a companion dog for us. She certainly is athletic though, she cleared a 6 foot fence like it was nothing while chasing a raccoon that was trying to break into our coop. Blew my mind when I saw her do it because she is still pretty tiny.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Fephie said:


> LOL his shoes are a constant embarrassment to me.


:rofl: I have a lot of running and hiking friends, who SWEAR by these shoes. I almost gave in and bought a pair for myself... but just cannot get over how creepy they are!! But to be fair, I did not even notice your husband had them on before the comment!



Gwenhwyfair said:


> In my humble non expert opinion, your breeder did well by you.


x2, but I'm biased LOL He's a great guy, knows his dogs, and does a good job of matching people up to the dog they ask for.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

That's a lovely dog


----------

